# Warlord Games Announces Blitzkrieg German Infantry Release



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Warlord Games recently announced the pending release for the Bolt Action miniatures game, adding in Early WWII German Soldiers to the game in the Bliztkrieg German Infantry set. From their site:



> *Pre-order: Blitzkrieg German Infantry plastic box set *
> 
> We’re delighted to officially unveil the latest Bolt Action plastic boxed set – Blitzkrieg German Infantry! For those of you who attended Salute in London earlier this year, you will have seen images of these lovely new plastic sculpts (the 3-ups were away being tooled so weren’t present). You can now place your pre-order for this superb box of plastic models.​ ​ pre-order now in store!
> Representing the classic image of the German infantryman during World War II, these miniatures are equipped with knee-high jackboots, unadorned ‘coalscuttle’ helmet and a martial discipline that took them to almost complete dominance of mainland Europe.
> ...


Warlord Games can be found here.


----------

